# Wyndham Discovery Vacations Question



## ricknhsv (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm a newbie on here and with timeshares in general. My partner and I went to a Wyndham presentation at Bonnet Creek in Orlando, FL last week. We loved the resort, but were nervous about signing on the dotted line and committing for a long period of time. At the end, they gave us the option to try them out by signing up for the Wyndham Discovery Vacations which gave us 308,000 points to use over the next 18 months. We thought we'd like to maybe to try out a resort in Hawaii and maybe on in Sedona, AZ. 

I paid $395 as a down payment with 22 payments of $127.22 per month for 22 months.  They said that the payments $2798.84 could be applied to a down payment in the future if we decided we liked the resorts. 

Has anyone had any experience with the Discovery Vacations? 

How far in advance should we try to book for Hawaii and Sedona?

Thanks! 

Rick


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 1, 2009)

*RESCIND TODAY!*

For that amount of money, you could BUY 308,000 points, pay the settlement fee, and your 1st full year of maintenance fees (and maybe 60% of the 2nd years).  You would just have yearly MFs from then on.

You only have a DAY or so to save your money. That Discovery Package is ALWAYS the offer to everyone who declines to buy a full freight package.  IT IS A HOOK - *buy resale*.  Look on eBay, type "Wyndham Timeshare Point" ... see what is offered today.


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 1, 2009)

*RE: Recide Today*

I might be able to recide it, I signed it on the 22 Nov. It says I can cancel withing 10 calendar days but I have to mail it to them. I don't think I can FedEx it because it's  P.O. Box but I might be able overnight it using US mail. 

Thanks! 

Rick


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 1, 2009)

overnight and be sure to get a signature = it should be sent certified


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 1, 2009)

Certified Mail Returned Receipt Requested using United States Postal Service - LEGAL DATE is date mailed.   Send a 2nd copy via regular USPS mail as that is proof that they can NOT SIGN certified mail, but regular mail is assumed then to be delivered (but ONLY if you have sent the certified mail which is returned to you!)

Wyndham usually just signs it and accepts it *IF* if is within your rescinsion period - which they are expert at decoding ... DON'T DO THIS TOMORROW, as ONE DAY does matter.  There is usually a late post office within driving distance - big cities have 24 hour post offices.  Hand written is fine, just keep a copy. Both persons MUST sign and date this letter.


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Recinded*

Hey All,

Just got back from the Post Office. I got it sent over night priority mail. I have the receipt and the form I filled out which shows that it was sent today. I waived the signature request because it's going to a Post Office box in Las Vegas. I have also have a tracking number that will show when it's delivered. 

Thanks so much for your advice. I think you guys probably saved me a LOT of money!

Rick


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Recinded - Maybe not!*

Dang, I forgot I needed to get the other signature. Sigh. I will work on that now.


----------



## bzzybee13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to timesharing!  DH and I went on the tour at Bonnet Creek as well, several years ago.  We were blown away by how nice it was/is, and we signed on the dotted line that day, something like $10K for 168K points biennial.  While I wish I had known about TUG and resale, I am very happy to be an owner there.  The resort is lovely and we have gotten some good exchanges as well.  If you like Disney and can't afford DVC, Bonnet Creek is the next best thing IMO.  When you look on eBay just make sure you're looking at a resale and not a rental, as most of the ads there for Bonnet Creek are for rentals.  Good luck!


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 1, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek*

We thougtht the resort was so beautiful and were very impressed with the condos. I'm keeping my eyes open for a deal. Are the other Wyndham Resorts as nice as Bonnet Creek?


----------



## bzzybee13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Some are, some are not.  Check the reviews on TUG for any resort you are thinking about, and definitely also Tripadvisor which is more up to date in some cases.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 1, 2009)

Bonnet Creek is pretty.  Most people are surprised by how much more space a TS has over a motel/hotel room. 

The newer Wyndham resorts seem to have a similiar style - with little regional differences. La Belle Maison in NOLA has brick walls and similiar furniture.  Similiar color scheme in Grand Desert in Vegas with no balconies or heated swimming pools.

As for the space, I pointed out to my newbie sister that the rooms at Bonnet Creek look big UNTIL you get in the 2/2 with 4 or 5 people and their baggage OR they all want to watch TV together & some have to sit at either the kitchen counter or DR table to watch. I like the layout and space better at Star Island in Orlando - the 1 bdr B unit for example (over Bonnet Creek). In Pompano Beach, I like Santa Barbara over the Royal Vista - better pool, a hot tub, and younger people.

Everyone has their favorite TS resort and the reasons are about as varied as there are resorts.


----------



## Don40 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great job in recinding, but I would spend some time reading the boards and join the wyndham group http://forums.atozed.com/ to learn the wyndham system.

Wyndham is a wonderful timeshare company if you purchase resale and understand what you are about to purchase and how to get the value out of that purchase.  Resale is the way to go, but you might not want to own at Bonnet Creek as units ther are fairly easy to get and the maintenence fees are not the lowest.  Just things for you to think about.  

I usually go to Bonnett Creek at least once every two months and have a great time.

Don


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Wyndham Mix*



ricknhsv said:


> Are the other Wyndham Resorts as nice as Bonnet Creek?


Wyndham has a pretty broad mix of resort locations and styles.  Overall quality is mid-high depending on the age of the resort.  BC is truly spectacular but we've experienced at least 20 or more of the Wyndham managed locations and have found them all to be enjoyable.  We like the fact that there is a mix of beach, activity, urban, mountain and golf-style resort options to choose from within the Wyndham system.  

Definitely get over to the Wyndham Owners Forum and read the Primer though!  Once you understand how to work the system you will find it highly flexible and enjoyable.  BUY RESALE!

Oh, and WELCOME TO TUG!


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the warm welcome and advice! I will check out the Wyndham forum. I was talking with a friend of mine who's in Wyndham and he suggested that I buy in a place that I like because you get to select dates earlier at your home resort. 

Rick


----------

